
Jim Keller Resigns from Intel, Effective Immediately - gok
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15846/jim-keller-resigns-from-intel-effective-immediately
======
wwarner
The Intel press release: [https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/changes-
intels-tech...](https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/changes-intels-
technology-systems-architecture-client-group/#gs.7ulzbx)

------
mtmail
Some more comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23493046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23493046)

